# My shikatema doujinshi...



## quimista (Mar 25, 2007)

this is my first naruto doujinshi...the major couple is shikatema and I plan to put other couple as well

No need to wait go see it


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

Oi,quimista!Good doujin!How can you draw like that?!The high school clothes really fit them.^^


----------



## K' (Mar 25, 2007)

I love it. keep it up.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 25, 2007)

I love it, keep up the great job!  



*reps*


----------



## quimista (Mar 25, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Oi,quimista!Good doujin!How can you draw like that?!The high school clothes really fit them.^^



I use hand...oh im just kidding^^


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice art! Yay for ShikaTema-ness!!


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh my... 

*likes*


----------



## Kaien (Mar 30, 2007)

Pretty nice job you've got there^^
I wanna see more!
Keep it up!!!


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 30, 2007)

Random Blue Shaing PAge 4!!!1 OMGZOR!!! 

Great Work!! Really good looknig


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Mar 30, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 30, 2007)

It's so cute!  I like your style! :3


----------



## Shiro (Mar 30, 2007)

Awsome!!!!! ShikaTemi rules!!!!!!! XD


----------



## MrsxNejixHyuga (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW! I love ShikaTema too, and this is AWESOME!

Keep the pages coming!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 23, 2008)

sweet awesome job


----------



## Denji (Jan 23, 2008)

Heh, that was cute! I liked Temari's reaction to Shika taking his shirt off.


----------



## Tefax (Jan 24, 2008)

cute and awesome job


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, keep up the good work!


----------



## Para (Jan 24, 2008)

Very believable for the characters to act like that. It's great!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 24, 2008)

haha man thats great.


----------



## Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Hay, I like your art style.


----------

